# Leaving UK after being made Bankrup?



## Bobby1983 (28 Jan 2015)

Dear All

Any help would be welcome. After I have been made bankrupt and received the bankruptcy order and completed all meetings required by the OR, how quick can I return home. 

Regards 

Bobby


----------



## no_moolah (28 Jan 2015)

Hi Bobby

I returned home about 4 weeks after the OR interview. I know of another guy who returned home 3 weeks after the order.

From what i've read here and from my own experience, it's not usually a problem if you want to come back.

NM


----------



## LondonBoy (29 Jan 2015)

Bobby

I returned home the day after my OR meeting in 2012, kept my UK mobile active in case i was needed 

People forget free movement within European Union is available to all citizens

I wrote to OR after 3 months telling him i was staying in Ireland

Was contacted 1 week prior to discharge to answer simple question for OR while he was closing case in 2013

Best decision in last 10 years was the UK Bankruptcy


----------



## Bobby1983 (29 Jan 2015)

Dear London boy

How long were you in the uk before petitioning and how did your comi stand up to the judge.

Cheers


----------



## LondonBoy (29 Jan 2015)

Bobby,

6/8 months with COMI which was rock solid to be fair, you need to get that one right or your goosed

No Judge, in London High Court the registrar looks at case when you petition grants it or bring you back for hearing 2 months later

Lucky I sailed through

The OR was great very supportive, but i made it easy for him had files prepared in booklet forms to assist

Best advice is plan and treat it as business opportunity (which it is actually in a weird way!) create a Business Plan Model for your Court + OR by putting your best foot forward

The more info you give at petition and meeting they the less work for them.

Hope this helps

LB Debt Free ...


----------



## Bobby1983 (29 Jan 2015)

Would you recommend doing this after only four months. I am british with 15k debt in France and 35k here. My comi seems water tight and with advice from CAB and stepchange, they say I can do it. As I am here for the greater part of 6 months.

Comi -

Living with parents and pay rent
Driving license is the same address
Registered to vote
Bank account
Claiming Jobseekers allowance - unfortunately
Grocery receipts
Registered at the doctors
Deregistered from France
Ticket showing I traveled here
Mobile Phone

Only problem is my wife is still there but we are temporarily "separted"

Any other suggestions. I returned here om 11th Nov 2014 and have it booked for 23rd Feb.

Thanks

Bobby


----------



## LondonBoy (29 Jan 2015)

Bobby

I relocated to UK and my wife and kids stayed in Ireland, and that was never an issue for OR Or Court

If your advise is to proceed and the law does say '"the greater part of 6 months" which it does ... then id go for it in Feb as well

Being a UK citizen is a huge advantage with parents living there etc, the reason the Irish wait for 6 months is to be doubly certain as most have no other links to UK

LB


----------



## no_moolah (29 Jan 2015)

LondonBoy said:


> Bobby
> 
> I returned home the day after my OR meeting in 2012, kept my UK mobile active in case i was needed
> 
> ...



Hi LondonBoy

What kind of questions did the OR ask you prior to your discharge? If you don't mind me asking. 

NM


----------



## LondonBoy (29 Jan 2015)

No Moolah

It was to do with the structure of the partnerships and companies I was involved with, he just needed to know that there was no income accruing

To be fair my Bankruptcy was for over £40 million so a few questions was no surprise



LB


----------



## no_moolah (29 Jan 2015)

LondonBoy said:


> No Moolah
> 
> It was to do with the structure of the partnerships and companies I was involved with, he just needed to know that there was no income accruing
> 
> ...



Oh that's ok then ! I'm due to be discharged in the next few months so I got worried when I read that !

Thanks


----------



## Bobby1983 (1 Feb 2015)

Just a quick question. I have treated this bankruptcy as a business and compiled all the info I Can.

What paperwork does the official receiver ask for from Creditors when I am made bankrupt. So that I can make the process quicker and less painful.

Regards

Bobby


----------



## LondonBoy (2 Feb 2015)

Bobby

The creditors are not relevant to the OR if you have no money or assets to distribute

The OR will write and inform them of your petiition thats it..


LB


----------



## Steve Thatcher (19 Feb 2015)

Excellent advice all the way through here from LondonBoy


----------



## LondonBoy (19 Feb 2015)

Thanks Steve

I learnt from the wizard that is..... Steve Thatcher 

Regards
London Boy


----------



## tommy2016 (22 Mar 2016)

i have just recently gone bankrupt and am going to my OR appointment next week
but have been let go by my employer and am struggling to get work and may have 
to go home will this effect my bankruptcy would really appreciate some help


----------



## no_moolah (23 Mar 2016)

tommy2016 said:


> i have just recently gone bankrupt and am going to my OR appointment next week
> but have been let go by my employer and am struggling to get work and may have
> to go home will this effect my bankruptcy would really appreciate some help



Hi Tommy

I went bankrupt in the uk and left about 2 months after the order was made. Nothing was ever said about it so you shouldn't have any issues.

I would hold off mentioning anything to the OR in your meeting about going home though, if I were you.

NM


----------



## Steve Thatcher (13 May 2016)

The simple truth is that once your Order is granted, just wait to have your telephone interview with the OR. The ask the OR to correspond with you via email. They will do that. Then it doesn't matter where you are to answer any further OR questions.
In the very vast majority of cases I have been involved in once that initial interview with the OR has been conducted you will hear no more from the OR


----------

